# Best Transfer paper for pigment ink heat transferred to cvc/cotton?



## nikki08 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi! I recently bought a heavy duty high pressure digital heat press, which i think was made in china. Included in the package are a couple of shirts and transfer papers (3g jet opaque and jet pro ss). Tried to print using pigment ink with an epson me32 printer, heat pressed on a cvc cotton shirt for the following setting (which the seller gave me)

light transfer ( JPSS ) 185 celcius, 25 seconds

dark transfer (3g opaque) 160 celcius, 15 seconds

i also tried to heat press both transfer papers on a stretch shirt and have it washed just so i could see the effect, and it wasnt what i expected. it cracked and the color seem to fade (just a little). Im also worried because whenever i print them, there are lines in the image, they are visible specially when printing single color images. 

I wonder if you guys can help me out, what transfer paper (available in the philippines) is the best to use with pigment ink and one that will not crack, or is just my settings? I also do not know what to do with my printer, 

thanks!


----------



## elephantking (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Nikki, I am new hear in the forum and I just actually registered because I saw you are from the Philippines and kababayan! I also noticed that you didn't get any response from the members of this forum. So, have you sorted out your printing problems?


----------



## aliangeltink (Apr 1, 2009)

That particular paper works best with factory inkjet inks. For the the Jet Pro try pressing for 30 seconds using heavy preasure at 375 degrees. 
Call me if you have further questions at 800-826-6332 x268


----------

